# What cookbook would you recommend for cakes?



## laser (Sep 10, 2008)

I've searched for a while to find a book dedicated to cakes and there are many out there. So as the title states, "What cookbook would you recommend for cakes?" I would like one that tells all about cakes. I'm sure you people have some that you really enjoy. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

_The Cake Bible_, by Rose Levy Beranbaum. It has a lot of basics on how to make different kinds of cakes, as well as more advanced information on creating special occasion cakes. It's the hands-down winner, IMHO.


----------



## laser (Sep 10, 2008)

I've read that a lot of people like _The Cake Bible_, but my concern is that the book is 20 years old and I think that some things have changed.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Take a look at the newly released BakeWise by Shirley Corriher. Although it's not dedicated solely to cakes, it has terrific recipes and explanations of why a recipe works and how to avoid problems. She clearly explains the science behind the baking process in a way that most anyone can understand.

Of course, I have my own personal reasons for liking the book, but it really is good.


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

The most recent "revolution" in cake making was the chiffon cake back in the '60s I believe. What I'm trying to say is that, while flavor profiles come and go, basic solid recipes and great technique never go out of style. The Cake Bible is truly a must-have. Seriously. I just got BakeWise, and overall it is very good. The cake section is pretty comprehensive, and even Shirley Corriher sites Rose Levy Beranbaum. Don't knock TCB because it has been around awhile. Trust it because it has been around awhile:smiles:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Flour is flour, sugar is sugar, butter is butter. Pound cake is pound cake, sponge is still sponge, etc. There's nothing about making cake today that's different from making cake 20 years ago. I still use that book.


----------



## wants2learn (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree with kuan, the art of baking a cake really hasn't changed in the past twenty years. Of course those who are well versed in the fine art of making pastries (which does not include me) may know a few tricks on how to tweak a recipe by changing the ratio of the ingredients or adding an extra spice here and there, but overall things have not changed. I just recently purchased The Cake Bible and I love the book. Ms. Beranbaum does a wonderful job explaining the recipe and the directions to follow it. I also like at the end of each recipe she provides an explanation about why the recipe instructions are written the way they are and what the consequences will be if they are not followed properly. The book also has a section on revised ingredients and equipment. I'm sure there are other books that will provide good information about cake baking, but this is a book that I think anyone who wants to bake a cake would be well served to have in their collection of cook books. Good luck finding a book you like.

W2L


----------



## nick14 (Jan 6, 2009)

i've made some really good cakes from the "all-new southern living ultimate cookbook". if you love chocolate cake this one has some of the best.


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi There!

Like others, I love 'The Cake Bible'. It's a book that you can learn so much from by just reading through it. Rose also has a blog where she answers some questions and gives a few of her recipes: Rose Levy Beranbaum's The Cake Bible.com. You might want to check that out first to get an idea of her writing and recipes.

If you're also interested in cake decorating, you might want to look at 'The Well Decorated Cake' by Toba Garrett. This book also includes an awsome recipe for a yellow layer cake that I use all the time.

Good luck!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I second The Cake Bible. It explains methods and has cool photos and also talks about the history of the cakes, etc..


The Pastry Chef by Bo Friberg is very thorough as well, but much more broad.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the cake bible, for a few of my favorite cakes, maybe two or three. The absolutely best perfect all american chocolate butter cake, or the white chocolate whisper cake, and its white chocolate cream cheese buttercream. 
I don;t like a lot of the other recipes i;ve tried in it, though. I think i would recommend the book for these two and for some of the ganache recipes and frostings, and for the amazing raspberry reduction and some of the wedding cake construction methods. 
Oh, and also, the author will actually help you and give recommendations and advice if you write to her on her blog. She is very knowledgeable and helpful and made it possible for me to make a 6 layer 3 tier chocolate wedding cake with raspberry-chocolate ganache, white chocolate cream cheese buttercream crumb coat and home made fondant frosting, in the 100 degree heat without air conditioning in my kitchen, and transporting to the place outdoors where the wedding was, and it came out amazingly well!

For a beginner (and i don;t know how much of a beginner you are, but i;m not a beginner and continue to use it) i very much like (now don;t kill me here...) the old, 1950 (not later) version of the betty crocker cookbook (a new reedition of the old version has come out, i hate the new version, full of stupid short cuts that don;t really save time but ruin flavor but the re-edition of the old version is the same as the old one and is good.). I have made about 3/4 of the cakes in there and no one has ever (ever!) come out bad. If i want a simple yellow cake, an applesauce cake, gingerbread, spice cake, angelfood cake,sponge cake, etc etc etc, i turn to that. You can;t go wrong. Don;t confuse betty crocker cookbook with cake mixes. It's done with a test kitchen, using different flours, making all the kinds of mistakes peoiple tend to mkae, so the recipes are truly foolproof. 

I also have a particular affection for the book by Barbara Maher, called simply "cakes" - it has the best sacher torte, the best dobostorte, the best carrot cake, the best tarte tatin, etc etc, that i ever had. I don;t like her later book "ultimate cakes" - the dobostorte filling is much less interesting, and other things are not as good. But "Cakes" is really worth having. It;s not showy and has no color pictures o0r anything, but is full of great recipes (a particularly great nut cake/bread that you eat with cheese, really unusual things)


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

Although the Cake Bible was published some 20 years ago - it is still relevant. In some cases it is avant gard to some. I had to laugh when chocolate clay and such were toasted as the new thing - Rose had already covered it. I'd say if you don't have this book, you are missing a great tome with lots of building blocks for future.


----------



## lask724 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love the _Cake Bible_.


----------



## backybay (Dec 7, 2008)

You can check at my like how to make a cake. Some book's very interested and you may like it.


----------

